

Migrating GOV.UK to new infrastructure and nobody noticed - slyall
https://gdstechnology.blog.gov.uk/2014/03/28/migrating-govuk-infrastructure/?hn=1

======
bananas
Sorry I drowned in buzzwords there. What did they actually do for our cash and
why didn't they do it the first time?

